# My new 2004 Nissan Sentra



## charliehustle (Jul 26, 2006)

After I take care of a few mechanical issues...

My first project will be the spoiler. I'm not a fan of the rounded trunk and the spoiler will help offset that look. 

Any suggestions? Oh, and it's not getting lowered. My pet peeve. Plus the road here are horrible and it wouldn't be able to handle them if it were any lower.












Thanks!

Charlie


----------



## Kako (Aug 14, 2006)

Spoiler? A good idea. Change the rims, maybe tint the windows to a darker color. Not lovin that sunroof thing on your roof (forgot what its called =/ ). Thats my opinion on it.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

get the nismo wing....no other will do
look at my pic of my 2004 sentra here in the member rides...i have it


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Kako said:


> Spoiler? A good idea. Change the rims, maybe tint the windows to a darker color. Not lovin that sunroof thing on your roof (forgot what its called =/ ). Thats my opinion on it.


wind deflector for his sunroof? he doesnt have one. thats just his sunroof tilted up


----------



## charliehustle (Jul 26, 2006)

I actually like the wind deflector. Anyone else like that?


----------

